# Hi from Oregon



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi neighbor!!! Welcome!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT. I hope you have fun.


----------



## A-DOG (Jan 5, 2006)

Great Deer! Welcome to the site. I just joined up recently and already I have had a lot of questions answered.


----------

